# Do you survey your players?



## Grundle (Feb 21, 2003)

Although it seems a bit "dorky" I was thinking of sending a "survey" to all the players for my upcoming campaign.  I'm hoping that they will be more likely to think about respond in writing then if I just throw out some questions before the game.

I want to milk them for info on things they'd like to do in the game, places to adventure, magic items they've always wanted to play with, creatures they would like to encounter, etc, etc.

So, my question to you uber-DMs out there is have you ever done something like this?  How did it turn out?  Do you have any material I could repackage?


----------



## mistergone (Feb 21, 2003)

I did this with Shadowrun and also once with D&D3E. It met with varying success. With Shadworun, I would hand out a lil sort of questionairre with like 3 questions on it. These were about how the players weree enjoying the game, how they felt the plot was going, and where they'd like to see it go next. It was fun and it helped me out. I think I did that a few times. The thing was, we were all really into the game anyway, and in the midst of a big campaign.

I tired the same thing with D&D 3E and got little response. I had to bust on em to answer the questions. One guy did, another guy just talked to me about it, and the rest pretty much ignored it. We hadn't even started the game, weren't into any story yet, and the game fell apart really fast.

So, uh, yeah. I think it's a good idea, it just depends on the excecution of it. I'd say, do a simple survey at the start, then after the game gets going, do "input polls" or whatever occasionally. It's a theroetically good idea that bears more testing.


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 21, 2003)

I used to poll my players, and found it really useful.  I gave out a 50exp bonus to everyone who contributed - enough to make it worth while, but not enough to put those who didn't at a great disadvantage.  I also wrote a report on the feedback I had got, and a lot of the players said they found this really interesting.

We also used to Rate the other players performances and then a further experience point bonus was given as a result of that.  This could have worked out very badly, but fortunatly we have a mature group.  

You can have a look at the form I used here:
Feedback Form 

The only reason I stopped doing it was because I just ended up not having the time to update my website.


----------



## Leopold (Feb 21, 2003)

i talk to my players once a week, ask them how they are doing, some tidbits on how to make the game better, what they want to see, how to improve on the game, etc.

they like that...the communication flows both ways and makes gaming fun!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's the one I recently sent out:


It's time (way overdue, actually) for our annual 21 question "are you having fun" survey. As always, I do this to fine-tune the game to your preferences.This is your chance to tell me what you like, hate, and want to see. You can comment on magic levels, experience point gain, challenge levels, and the like. In particular, while I always like to hear about good stuff, this is the place to tell me if you want more or less attention paid to your character (such as sub-plots.)  I'm asking specific questions because I want honest answers, so please be honest. I'm not worried that the game is horrible or broken; on the contrary, I'm having great fun. I just want to jigger and fine tune things.

1. On a scale of 1-10 (10 being best), how much fun are you having in general?  ___

2. When you just thought "the game is fun except for 'this'", what was the "this" that sprung to mind?

3. Using a total of ten points, please give me your ideal proportion of role-playing vs. combat vs. puzzle/problem solving.  (For example, I'd say that in general I try to make the campaign role playing 5, combat 3, puzzle/problem solving 2.)

__ role playing
__ combat
__ puzzle solving


4. Is the general pace of each session too fast, about right, or too slow?   If too slow, what do you suggest I do to pick up the pace without pushing or railroading?

5. Are you getting bored with the current plot arc?  If so, what in particular is getting tedious?

6. Are you getting enough role-playing encounters? More specifically, are you getting the kind of role-playing encounters you prefer? (I refer to personalities of NPCs, roles of NPCs, etc.)  Outside of wearing silly little outfits - well, sillier - what can I do to improve role-playing encounters?

7. Should I award XP more often?  Is your rate of level gain (roughly every 10-12 sessions) about right?

8. Do you want more handouts and the like?  More maps?

9. Are you getting enough attention paid to your character plot-wise? It would be great if you could suggest some additional plot hooks for your PC.

10. Are you getting enough attention paid to YOU when we game?  It's a relatively big group, and I try to spread my attention equally. If I'm not doing so, please make sure you tell me.

11. Is the general pace of combat too slow?  If so, what can I do to speed it up?

12. Is the variety of combat encounters okay?  What kind of beasties would you like to run in to?

13. Is the danger level of combat encounters okay? Would you like to see more hard, moderate or easy combats?

14. What do you like the least about the campaign? what one thing would you change if you could? What one thing can I change to make myself a better DM?

15. What do you like the most about the campaign?

16. Do you feel your character is on an equitable power level with the rest of the party? Do you feel effective? If not, what in particular needs beefing up? 

17. Is there anything you want to change about your character, either personality-wise or role-in-the-group-wise?

18. What do you think about the magic item level for both you and the group as a whole - too low, about right, or too many?  Any particular magic items/effects you're drooling to get?

19. Do you like logic puzzles, such as riddles and sneaky traps?  How about prophecies that you have to figure out? How about figuring out what your enemies are up to? What other "puzzle/problem" things would you like to see in the game?

20. Do we play often enough? About right? Too often?

21. What question should I have asked that I didn't?
Hope that helps.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 21, 2003)

Love the survey PC!

The only survey I conduct with my players is when I've got several module ideas running around in my head, so I put them all down on paper and have the players vote on what they want to play.   I did this last year using the trademarked "That's Damn Easy" rating scale, which reads like this:

"Tell me how badly you want to play something, using the kid-tested, parent-approved, new and improved That's Damn Easy (tm) system. Use the following ratings: 

++ 	I REALLY want to play this! 
+ 	I want to play this 
0 	Ehhh. Okay. 
- 	I'd prefer to play something else. 
- - 	I'd rather milk pigs than play this. 

See? That's Damn Easy! (tm)"


Of course the drawback to using this scale is that I live in rural New Hampshire, and one of my players actually thinks milking livestock is a fun activity.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 21, 2003)

I frequently solicit feedback from my players regarding our current campaign, but I've never considered using an actual survey or questionnaire.  Now I probably will.  Not a dorky concept at all, Grundle.

Thanks for sharing your examples Pigeon and PC!!


----------



## haiiro (Feb 22, 2003)

I also generally ask for impressions, good/bad points, etc. after each session, but I've never done anything as formal as an actual survey. With changes to fit my group, however, I could see a modified version of Piratecat's survey being an excellent tool both before and during a game (to establish preferences and fine-tune the experience, respectively). Thanks for the idea.


----------



## hammymchamham (Feb 22, 2003)

I get a lot of feedback from my players. its great. I have never done a survey, but may do a quick 3 ? one about what they like, don't like, and want to see more of just to get some more feedback


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Feb 22, 2003)

PC ... did you ever think about writing a regular GM advice column?


----------



## Ruined (Feb 22, 2003)

I had a survey for all my players while working on the campaign I'm currently in. Five general questions, mostly multiple choice.

1. How do you feel about combat in games?
(options were heroes never die, PCs die frequently, or a mix in-between)

2. How do you feel about romance in campaigns?
(with options ranging from 'No time for love, Dr. Jones!' to 'Melrose Place, the roleplaying games')

3. Would you rather see the campaign based around a central locale or would you like to be on the move frequently (or an even mix)?

4. What percentage of time do you like your character to have solo time?
(with options from 'You guys aren't leaving me alone' to 'My name is Wolverine, solo killer')

5. What do you enjoy in a game?
(For this I included a list of elements found in a broad range of games, from large-scale wars to courtroom intrigues, tavern brawls and mindboggling puzzles)

Then I asked if there were any things players would love to see in a game, and if there were things that were off-limits.

The questionnaire had a humorous feel to it, but the questions underneath inspired the players and got all of us thinking about what we would enjoy. I think the results helped me massively when designing the current Scarred Lands campaign.

I'm about due to poll the players again, and I do believe I'm going to yoink what PirateCat wrote and modify it somewhat.


----------



## Grundle (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.  Good questions Piratecat and ruined one.  I will definitely be stealing your hard work!


----------



## Emirikol (Feb 23, 2003)

I used to Survey my players.  Now I survey them before I start gaming with them.  We use a standard gamer personality questionaire:


This next part helps the DM to get an impression of your gaming style.  Add any other info you think is pertinent.




•	The best way to do this section is to triple-asterisk (***) the answer you want to choose, or when answering each question.  You should add qualifying sentences when you feel they are necessary to clarify your answer.


1.	 How do you like your campaign?  
•	A good campaign is about exploring a world.
•	A good campaign is about playing out a story.

2.	In brief, describe your two best characters (from any game system).

3.	Briefly describe your last two gaming groups and the scenarios you remember playing.

4.	Please note your five favorite style-mixes of the D&D game (examples:  medieval knighthood, high-magic, low-magic, humorous, sci-fi/fantasy mix, dungeon-delving, desperate-stranded, swashbuckling, against-the-odds, wilderness survival, steaming jungle, barbarian, desert nomad, time-machine, gothic-power-personality, ticking-time-bomb, new world order, dragons & faeries & unicorns, across-the-world-exploration, Setting Emphasis (Dark Sun, Spelljammer, Greyhawk, Forgotten Realms, Kalamar, Birthright, Planescape, Middle Earth), etc.).

5.	As a player, I typically describe my character's combat actions as:
•	Mechanics only:  "I rolled a 16 and hit AC 10.  I did 36 points of damage if I hit."
•	Descriptive:  "I move across the room (moving his pawn square by square), charging with a +2 bonus, I jab my spear into him, I rolled a 16.  If I hit, I did 8 points of damage."
•	Verbose:  "I charge, yelling "Die you scum-sucking-orc-pancreas-licker!" I push my spear gushily into his soft belly and twist; then I yank the barbed head out, pulling out his guts.  By the way, I hit AC 10 and did 36 points of damage."

6.	Which one extreme gaming category could you tolerate the most?   
•	Super-high overall character ability scores with lots of optional special abilities (everybody has maximized their strongpoints and have no weaknesses whatsoever)
•	Character finds at least one personal magic item every session, or may make frequent visits to a magic shop to purchase items (everybody has a gadget for every situation so they never have to use their heads).
•	Frequent increases in levels of experience so as to end the campaign at high level (everybody is as tough as a dragon and nothing can beat you up). 

7.	Intra-party disputes and major decisions would best be handled by:
•	Organized groups follow orders of the leader of the group, especially during emergency situations
•	I tend to like to lead less experienced players so they don’t get the group killed
•	Voting in non-emergency situations and establishing group rules
•	Each character should do what he feels is in his best self-interest

8.	Adventurous and heroic player characters should die: 
•	Never or only when the player agrees that it is time for his character to die.
•	When they deserve it (such as when they act foolishly, or wander away from the party to steal party magic items for themselves, or when hogging the DM’s time for petty things).
•	 Happens.  The dice fall where they may.  Without any fear of death, the game can be lame.

9.	What kind of aversions do you have towards descriptions of violence, gore, evil, crude jokes, foul language, historical female and male family roles, or references to adult situations?

10.	To what extent do you like traps, tricks/lies/illusions/curses, and puzzles in a generic D&D game?
•	There should be a large, complex plot, with sparse and difficult clues, but a great reward at the end for figuring it out.  Puzzles should be nearly life-or-death.  A witches-curse can be a good role-playing opportunity.
•	Enough traps so that the rogue has something to do, and puzzles should be able to be overcome at least 3 different ways.  Clues should be obvious, because I forget from game-to game.  Tricks and illusions should be limited to only a couple per game.   Curses are unfortunate plights and I hate roleplaying Toads.
•	Few traps, tricks or puzzles.  Puzzles waste time and only cause me to become confused and unable to sleep until I solve them.  Tricks and lies should not be included in the game, because the DM should always be honest with the players and tell them everything forthright.  I should be able to weasel my way out of an illusion by saying, "I disbelieve."  Traps are dangerous, and could hurt someone!  Curses cause me to become suicidal, because they're demeaning to my character.

11.	How often do you like combat to occur in a fantasy game such as D&D: 
•	Constantly.  I usually bring 2-3 characters to every game because I expect my characters to die.  
•	At least 2-4 times per session.  “Danger’s my middle name.” 
•	At least once per session to satisfy my need for bloodthirst, plus "The only good demon is a dead demon".
•	Not at all.  There should be tense moments, but little real danger of your character having to draw a weapon

12.	How often do you keep notes on your adventures? 
•	Religiously. I like to know what’s going on between sessions and because I don’t feel it’s the DM’s job to remind me of all the clues to an adventure.  I also draw pictures of the party in action.
•	Occasionally. I don't get into games that much.  Besides, the DM should often remind me of crucial clues or let me make a die roll to check my memory.   
•	Never.  I ignore plots, story-problems and puzzles.  The DM should tell me anything important my character should know at the time I should know it, if I make a successful die roll. 


13.	If you were the only player and had to run three 1st level characters, what classes would they be?


14.	What are at least five traits that exist in a good DM?
1.       
2.       
3.       
4.       
5.       

15.	What are your top five qualities of a good gaming environment (e.g. lighting, no distractions, drive distance, music, battlemat & miniatures, length of game time, comfortable chairs, space, fridge, fan, held at local game store, etc.)?

16.	What are at least five traits of players you’d like to game with?
1.       
2.       
3.       
4.       
5.       




Emirikol













..


----------



## Gnarlo (Feb 23, 2003)

Generally, I haven't needed to survey my players formally; having them jump me with broken bottles in the parking lot after a game is usually feedback enough  

/em gnarlo!


----------



## Steverooo (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## beldar1215 (Feb 23, 2003)

Here are a couple of links that might help you out!

http://www.roleplayingtips.com/issue67.html

http://www.roleplayingtips.com/issue68.html

Beldar


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 2, 2003)

Here is a survey I created to use when starting a new campaign, particularly if introducing new players.

------------------

1.  Tell me about your experiences as a role-player.  

When and how did you start playing?  


Do you enjoy large or small groups? 


What do you like most about role-playing games?  



What really annoys you as a player?  



What do you like to see in a referee / Game Master / Dungeon Master?




2.  Mark any and all of the following campaign settings you would like to explore:
___  Forgotten Realms, Wide-Ranging:  This is your typical pseudo-medieval setting with lots of variation in terrain and inhabitants.  Pros:  It's a well-documented world, with lots of published materials and developed characters and locales.  Cons:  It may be too well-known for some players.
___  Forgotten Realms, Limited Area:  We pick one area of the Realms and adventure just in those environs.  Options include Icewind Dales (sub-arctic tundra/mountains), Anauroch (Great Desert), Chult (Jungles), Moonshae Isles (remote island group), maybe even Undersea (PCs are of one of the many aquatic races).  Pros:  Unique flavor, PCs have a chance to be a part of (local) history.  Cons:  May not last more than a few sessions, limits in PC class and race selection.
___  Underdark:  Explore the deep, dark tunnels and realms under the Forgotten Realms.  PCs play any of the standard races or infamous Underdark races.  Pros:  Unique flavor, chance to play the "bad guys."  Cons:  Very challenging, PCs may have high mortality rate.
___  Dark Sun:  The world of Athas is a rugged desert where only the toughest survive.  Lots of new rules and PC options make this a unique experience.  Slavery is common, gladiators fight in the arena, most beings have psionic power, wizard magic is dangerous to all, and clerics worship the elements instead of gods.  Pros:  Published materials, unique flavor, potential for PCs to become very powerful.  Cons:  Very challenging for PCs (and players, with all of the new rules to master), not recommended for beginning players, I don't own many of the rules for it.
___  Al-Qadim:  Zakhara, the Land of Fate, is home to daring corsairs, genie-controlling sha'irs, idol-worshipping kahins, mysterious wise women, turban-clad barbers, dark-robed holy slayers, and evil sorcerers.  This Arabian campaign is filled with wondrous and terrible sights.  Pros:  Lots of materials (I own a lot of stuff for this), very rich details, story-telling style of play.  Cons:  Some new rules to master, setting isn't exactly brimming with built-in conflict.
___  Planescape:  Ever wonder what lies beyond our own dimension, beyond life itself?  Travel to the outer reaches of the known planes of existence:  the hellish Baator, the divine Mount Celestia, the clockwork Mechanus, the wild Beastlands, and Sigil, the City of Doors -- where everyone from everywhere meets to scheme for control.  Pros:  Lots of neat places to explore, thinking and fighting are equally important, alignment becomes secondary to other issues.  Cons:  Almost too much to ever cover completely.
___  Others:  I do own some materials for Dragonlance and Ravenloft, though I'm not real familiar with either of them.

3.  Mark any or all of the following playing options that appeal to you.
___  	Long-Campaigns:  These carry over from session to session, stringing together lots and lots of adventures with the same characters.  This is the typical playing situation.
___  	One-Shot Adventures:  These are individual stories with PCs that are played only once.  These might include adventures in strange terrain, or in different time-periods, where a long campaign could not be sustained.
___  	Single Class or Single Race Campaigns:  All PCs are of the same class or race (but may vary within these restrictions).  These don't typically last long, but they can be a challenging change of pace.

4.  Which of the following styles of gaming appeal to you?
___  	Story-telling:  PCs and DM work together to craft a well-told tale.  Success and failure cease to be the issues, and the tone and theme of adventures takes priority.
___  	Power-gaming:  PCs strive to gain the most magic and money, for the more you have, the more you can go on defeating the biggest, toughest opponents around.
___  	War-gaming:  PCs want power to affect the outcome of events in the campaign world through might of arms.  You want to be king or nothing at all.
___  	Role-playing:  The personalities of characters and how they get along is most important. You'd rather meet a famous wizard and talk to him than kill him and take his money.  You're also very interested in developing your own PC's personality and background.
___  	Puzzle-solving:  The best story is a good mystery, the best treasure is a half-completed map or cryptic prophecy.  You want to know what makes the world tick.

5.  Which of the following styles of role-playing appeal to you?
___  	Straight me:  PC reacts just as you would react in the same situation.  You role-play to vicariously experience what your PC experiences.
___  	Me as I want to be:  PC has most of your virtues and few of your faults.  You role-play to explore your own personality.
___  	Someone Different Every Time:  You like to try on lots of different hats.  Each PC is a chance to be someone new.
___  	The Sincerest Form of Flattery:  You imitate a favorite personality from a movie or a book.  The challenge is picking the right character for your PC.

6.  Please indicate good times and bad times for gaming sessions.


7.  If you have any other concerns or ideas, let me know.  Thanks for taking the time to help me out!


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 2, 2003)

I might try a variant on Eric's survey. I've tried surveying players in the past and it's not worked out too well. Either I get answers that are so vague as to be useless ('I'll play whatever the party needs') or when asked things like 'Pick one of the following styles of play for the new campaign', everyone would pick a different one. :/


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 24, 2003)

Rise Again!!!!! Come Back from the deep recesses of the archives!

I thought I would let you all know that I made a survey with a collection of questions from this thread, it is the first one of two, at least for now they are.

In case any of you want to take a look at it the file is attached on another thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10922

Survey nº01: What Kind of Player are You?


----------



## Emirikol (Sep 24, 2003)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Rise Again!!!!! Come Back from the deep recesses of the archives!





Great to find these.  Thanks!

jh


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 25, 2003)

Grundle said:
			
		

> So, my question to you uber-DMs out there is have you ever done something like this?  How did it turn out?  Do you have any material I could repackage?




Well, I am no uber-DM.  In fact, I haven't DM'ed ever...BUT, in a game that I was a part of, our DM gave us all little surveys to fill out about the game.  In addition, we each randomly drew each other's names out of a hat and had to put in little plot twists for the person we drew.  He asked us to come up with one friendly contact, one neutral contact, and one enemy contact for the person we drew.  It worked out rather well.

One guy had an old flame brought in for the female bard in our group.  The NPC ended up being a major part of our group and a major pain in the bottom for the guy who "created" him.  Good times...

So I'd encourage you to try a survey with your players.  You don't have to implement all, or any for that matter, of the ideas.  It may give you some good ideas, though, and I'm sure the players will like having some input on the game.


----------



## Shallown (Sep 25, 2003)

I made it a simple survey for my players. 

Name three things you like about the game

Name three things you do not.


That's about it. I leave and let them discuss it if they want with the prevision that A) they write down their answers. B) not everyone gives the same answers unless they are tied to their character somehow. 

I find it harder to drag the bad points out of my players than compliments. They are always ready to suck up to me 

Later


----------

